

Show HN: iPad daily human curated video app - mathias_awkward
http://www.watchhyper.com/getapp

======
mathias_awkward
Hi HN,

Today we've release our app, Hyper. Hyper is a daily human curated video app.
The concept is simple: We scan the web for the videos of the day, pick 6 to 12
of them that we think are best, and you arrange them in an elegant way that
you can consume on your iPad.

Our mission is simple. Share the great videos of the day, in a convenient and
beautiful app devoted to make its content shine.

I hope you'll give it a try if you have an iPad, I would be really happy to
hear your feedbacks

~~~
puranjay
Looks pretty damn nice!

I'll give it a spin and comment here later :)

~~~
mathias_awkward
Thanks, looking forward to hear feedbacks :)

